
Amazing advantages of Go that you don’t hear much about - pramodbiligiri
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/here-are-some-amazing-advantages-of-go-that-you-dont-hear-much-about-1af99de3b23a
======
gtowey
I agree with the author's main points that the advantage of Go is that there's
usually only one way to do things, and that keeps it simple and lets you focus
on the code.

IMHO this is what Python was like as well when it was new. It was simple &
delightful to use. However the current state of Python makes it a nightmare
for anyone trying to get into it now. It takes a great deal of discipline to
produce great Python code, and I've seen plenty of examples of unreadable
tangles of annotations and generators which is impossible to debug unless you
wrote the code yourself.

Going back further Perl was like this too -- so many people only recognize it
as the butt of jokes, but there was a time when it was the perfect tool for
the job. Then it was the language that had a library for everything. Then it
became burdened by attempts to bolt on every language feature anyone could
want until it became nearly unusable for most people.

This has happened to many other languages as well that one could speculate
that this is the inevitable lifecycle of a programming language. I hope Go can
hold out for a while.

~~~
krutzger
This might be an unpopular opinion here, but I have the same problem with
rust.

There are often multiple ways to do something remotely complex and out of all
perfectly valid solutions I can come up with at most one is accepted by the
compiler.

Go on the other hand has a compiler that reads your mind. or maybe its simply
a really well designed language...

~~~
jacksmith21006
Had not seen anyone say this before but completely agree.

